# PC als visualisierungsgerät



## emilio20 (2 September 2010)

Hallo ich möchte meinen PC zur Visualiesierung nutzen jetzt habe ich folgenden Problemm. Wenn ich in Wincc Flexible 2008 ein Projekt erstelle habe als bediengerät PC Station verwendent. Dort steht mir aber kein mediaplayer zur verfügung warum? Desweitern würde ich gernen Microsoft Outlook mit einbinden um meine e-mails abzufragen.

Was muss ich als bediengerät einstellen?


----------



## Verpolt (2 September 2010)

Hallo,

Was willst du mit dem Mediaplayer in WinCCflexible anstellen?

Spiele "ACDC- It´s a long way to the top"  bei Störmeldung "Endabschaltung oben "


----------



## emilio20 (2 September 2010)

Ich mochte mir eine Hausteuerung erstellen. Habe dafür einen Shuttle x50ve All in one PC auf dem Windows 7 lauft. Der PC Startet Runtime. Jetzt möchte ich die Möglichkeit habe auf eine webcam auf meine E-Mail und weiters zugreifen. Möcht aber nicht den Runtime jedes mal beenden. 
Der gesamte Bildschirm wird von Winn cc eingenommen und kann nur über strg alt entf abgebrochen werden.

Die Hausteuerung soll so ähnlich wie die von Gira werden.
Es soll in der Bedienung mit eingebaut sein.

Es soll so aussehen das ich z.b im Startmenü anwähle kann ob ich die Heizung, Außenkammere, E-mail oder Garagesteuerung auswählen will


Sicher ich könne das alles seperat über den pc auswählen aber das war nicht der sinn

Ach ja habe noch was vergessen zu Thema Media Player. Die Ausenkammer lauft über den Mediaplayer, Wenn jetzt jemand bei mir klingelt wechselt Wincc das bild und der mediaplaer wird gestartet somit sehe ich ver vor der Türe steht.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Die Hausteuerung soll so ähnlich wie die von Gira werden.
> Es soll in der Bedienung mit eingebaut sein.
> 
> Es soll so aussehen das ich z.b im Startmenü anwähle kann ob ich die Heizung, Außenkammere, E-mail oder Garagesteuerung auswählen will


 
Ein klassischer Fall von : "Pech gehabt"
WinCC flex ist für solche "Spielereien" schlichtweg ungeeignet.
Ich verwende für diesen Zweck IP-Symcon. Damit geht wesentlich mehr in Richtung Verknüpfung von Systemen. Ich weiss nicht, ob damit alle deine Wünsche realisierbar wären, aber sicherlich deutlich mehr als mit WinCC flex.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## emilio20 (2 September 2010)

Ich habe eine Simatic S7 eingebaut. Für Heizung , Tor, Rollo usw. Was benötige ich dazu noch wenn ich IP-Symcon nutzen möchte? nur die Software? Wie stelle ich die komunikation von der S7 zur IP-Symcon Software her? und wie hole ich mir die Variable aus den DBs


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Simatic S7 eingebaut. Für Heizung , Tor, Rollo usw. Was benötige ich dazu noch wenn ich IP-Symcon nutzen möchte? nur die Software? Wie stelle ich die komunikation von der S7 zur IP-Symcon Software her? und wie hole ich mir die Variable aus den DBs


 
IP-Symcon nutzt die libnodave zur Kommunikation.
Am einfachsten dürfte die Kommunikation über Netzwerk sein.
Schau einfach mal auf der IPS-Seite.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (2 September 2010)

hast Du bei den Geräteeinstellungen die Checkbox "Programmumschaltung sperren" schon gefunden?


----------



## PN/DP (2 September 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich die Möglichkeit habe auf eine webcam auf meine E-Mail und weiters zugreifen. Möcht aber nicht den Runtime jedes mal beenden.
> Der gesamte Bildschirm wird von Winn cc eingenommen und kann nur über strg alt entf abgebrochen werden.


Die WinCC flexible Runtime kann man verlassen ohne sie zu beenden:
Einfach auf der Bildschirmtastatur zweimal die Windows-Taste drücken,
dann öffnet sich die Taskleiste und das Startmenü (siehe Screenshot).

Man kann auch eine Schaltfläche zum Beenden der Runtime einbauen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## vierlagig (2 September 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> (siehe Screenshot).



"In irgendein Eingabefeld tappen..."

dafür liebe ich Automatisierer - immer für einen Spaß zu haben 
(ein Sachse hätte dabben geschrieben)


----------



## MSB (2 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dafür liebe ich Automatisierer - immer für einen Spaß zu haben
> (ein Sachse hätte dabben geschrieben)


Dann musst du aber auf den Zielort der Maschine aufpassen, in Franken wären das nämlich Pantoffel ...


----------



## SKg (3 September 2010)

Also bei ProTool gibt es eine Funktion (Ereignis) zum starten von Programmen!
Ich denke mal das WinCC die auch drinne hat. Leider weiß ich nicht wie sich das starten der Programme äußert, habe es selbst noch nicht probiert!

Gruß
SKg


----------



## Dr.M (3 September 2010)

Ja, gibts bei WinCC auch. Öffnet das gewählte Programm im Vollbildmodus, die Runtime läuft aber weiter. Kann auch nen Browser öffnen. Mediaplayer weiß ich nicht mehr, gab glaub ich Probleme.


----------



## edison (3 September 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Was benötige ich dazu noch wenn ich IP-Symcon nutzen möchte? nur die Software? Wie stelle ich die komunikation von der S7 zur IP-Symcon Software her? und wie hole ich mir die Variable aus den DBs


 
Du kannst den gleichen Kommunikationsweg nehmen, den jetzt WinCC nutzt um mit IPS auf die CPU zuzugreifen.
(CP 5611, NetLink, EEthernet,...)
Bei einer Vipa CPU sollte eingentlich sogar das Green Cable reichen.


----------



## funkdoc (6 September 2010)

@ emilio20

also folgende möglichkeiten hat man beim winccflex 2007 und geh davon aus dass das beim winccflex 2008 auch geht.

du kannst in deine flex runtime ein eingebettetes internet explorer fenster (grösse frei wählbar) einbinden. dabei kannst du mit den nötigen IE plugins für volle media unterstützung sorgen indem du diese herunterlädst und im IE installierst.

sofern du HTML, JAVA oder Javascript beherrscht, steht der multifunktions-visualisierung nix mehr im wege.

ich hab das auch schon mit einer netzwerkCAM und einer flex07 pc-visu so gemacht...

in wie weit du dein email programm als plugin für den MS IE bekommst, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen. 
Mozilla firefox einbindung wäre da echt der hammer... da gibts für jeden scheiss ein plugin...

grüsse


----------



## Weschi (26 Oktober 2010)

ALso WinCC mit MediaPlayer oder VLC ist kein Problem.....schließlich gibt´s ja ActiveX Elemente . 
Wäre aber auch interessiert ob es möglich ist ..eMails verschiedenster Accounts anzuzeigen und zu lesen .


----------



## emilio20 (21 März 2013)

Hallo bin noch am tüfteln mit der webcam,
Ich habe mal von Siemens eine Anleitung gefunden wo man im Editor einen HTML code für eine Webcam erstellt und diesen über den Internet explorer Startet. Ich finde diese Anleitung nicht mehr.


----------



## volker (22 März 2013)

unter erweiterte objekte findest du html-browser.
geht nur mit pc runtime. ob die neuen panels die tia brauchen das haben weiss ich nicht
diesen in ein bild einfügen.
bei webadresse die ip-adr der webcam. z.b. http://192.168.1.10


----------

